# RT60 graphs



## irombeach (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello everybody.
here enclosed a picture containing RT60 graph.

it seems that below 200 Hz , i have a "noticeable" result.
what can you see there?



MANY THANKS
ALESSANDRO


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What do each of the colors represent?


----------



## irombeach (Sep 7, 2010)

Red is without treatments, yellow and cyan are concerning two different kind of treatments


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Changes, yes. Still way too high on the decay time though.

Just remember that RT60 is really a measure for large space acoustics. It's somewhat usable for smaller spaces but only to extrapolate. 

While yellow is the 'best' in terms of the decay time being more balanced, if it's the same as your other post, then that plot, while good for decay time, is not good for frequency response.

Bryan


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeowza! Can we see a picture of this room? Looks like you need a lot of absorption--the big, bass type. Is you room made of stone by any chance?

Dan


----------



## irombeach (Sep 7, 2010)

hi, in this thread you can fin a sketch and some photos.
thanks a lot

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/34004-rew-room-treatments-2.html


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice looking layout!

Dan


----------



## irombeach (Sep 7, 2010)

thank you DAN, now we have to optimize SOUND!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Yeowza! Can we see a picture of this room? Looks like you need a lot of absorption--the big, bass type. Is you room made of stone by any chance?
> 
> Dan




Pretty much made of concrete/cinderblock over here. Ceilings, walls. floors with tile.


----------



## irombeach (Sep 7, 2010)

sorry, i don't understand.....can you use other words to explain your concept?
thanks alessandro


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

irombeach said:


> sorry, i don't understand.....can you use other words to explain your concept?
> thanks alessandro


If you were refering to my post Alessandro I was answering Dan's last question in the post that I qouted.


----------

